# Saludos / Cariños



## danalto

Cual es la diferencia entre los dos? 
Saludos = mas formal - saluti
Cariños = meno formal - ciao, stammi bene

Una cosa asì?
Grazie!


----------



## thorwald34

Hai capito bene....cariños non si usa nella Spagna per salutare, si sicuramente in Sudamerica...supongo lo avrai visto nella Serie, certo? 

Cariño si usa anche per dire...mio tesoro! Ciccio! ecc


----------



## danalto

thorwald34 said:


> Hai capito bene....cariños non si usa in Spagna per salutare, si sicuramente in Sudamerica...suppongo lo avrai visto nella Serie, vero?
> 
> Cariño si usa anche per dire...tesoro mio! Ciccio! ecc


No, lo usa un amico in chiusura delle sue email.
A proposito, mi hai fatto venire in mente una cosa, voy a empezar otro hilo!


----------



## Antpax

Hola dan:

Tienes razón, saludos es más formal, bueno tampoco excesivamente formal, es más un habla "normal", se puede usar en cualquier situación, mientras que "cariños", es más coloquial e implica un grado de confianza entre los que hablan. Puedes terminar una carta a un cliente con "saludos", pero no con "cariños".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## gatogab

> No, lo usa un amico in chiusura delle sue email.


Seguramente se trata de un amigo que te estima y respeta.

gg


----------



## danalto

gatogab said:


> Seguramente se trata de un amigo que te estima y respeta.
> 
> gg


Sì, seguro. 
Y no lo he preguntato a el solamente por haber otros puntos de vista...


----------



## Lexinauta

danalto said:


> Sì, seguro.
> Y no lo he preguntato a él solamente por haber otros puntos de vista...


Hai tradotto literalmente. 
Devi dire 'para tener'.


----------



## danalto

Lexinauta said:


> Hai tradotto literalmente.
> Devi dire 'para tener'.


Gracias!


----------



## bzu

Antpax said:


> ...es más un habla "normal", se puede usar en cualquier situación


¿Me podría decir alguien cómo se dice "saludos" (en la manera que se ha descrito arriba) en italiano? Me parece que "saluti" es demasiado formal, pero no estoy seguro. Quiero ponerlo al final de un e-mail.
Gracias.

PD: Sé que podría usarse "ciao", pero como es un correo de sólo 2 líneas y ya he puesto ciao al principio, me gustaría poner otra cosa al final.


----------



## honeyheart

bzu said:


> Quiero ponerlo al final de un e-mail.


 Por una necesidad de contexto deberías aclarar la naturaleza del e-mail, de la que depende la elección de la palabra.


P.D.: 





Lexinauta said:


> Hai tradotto literalmente *letteralmente*.


----------



## bzu

honeyheart said:


> Por una necesidad de contexto deberías aclarar la naturaleza del e-mail, de la que depende la elección de la palabra.


Es un e-mail informal a una persona que acabo de conocer por internet, más o menos sólo para decir hola.


----------



## ilhermeneuta

In quel caso io userei un semplice _ciao! _ 

Como en español hubiese usado _hola!



_


----------



## bzu

Gracias, pero como mencioné buscaba otra cosa que "ciao". Pensaba que quizás había algún saludo multiuso(?) que, para citar a Antpax hablando de "saludos", _"...es más un habla "normal", se puede usar en cualquier situación"_. Pero por lo visto en italiano, igual que en inglés, no lo hay.


----------



## Geviert

Puedes escribir simplemente _saluti _(sin _cordiali_).


----------



## honeyheart

bzu said:


> Me parece que "saluti" es demasiado formal, pero no estoy seguro.


 Como dice Geviert, podés poner "saluti", no es demasiado formal, para nada.


----------

